# Suche ein Gamingmonitor 32 zoll



## Ranzen (6. Juli 2013)

wollte mir ein neuen monitor kaufen weil mein 24 zoll nicht mehr ausreicht zum zocken 
mein Budget ist max 500 euro marke ist erstmal egal 
nutze Munitor hauptsächlich zum zocken (Skyrim und Battlefield 3 ) 
als Grafikkarte nutze ich eine asus 660 gtx


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (6. Juli 2013)

Wieso reicht der nicht mehr?
Dir ist klar bei nem 27 zoll Monitor sieht man jedes Pixel (wenn du nicht etwas weiter weghockst) solange er FullHD ist.
Ich würde eher zu einem 27er raten obwohl ads nicht viel größer sein wird oder zu einem größeren mit höherer Auflösung aber da wird deine Graka wohl nicht mehr mitmachen.....


----------



## AeroX (6. Juli 2013)

Würde da auch eher zu einem vernünftigen WQHD 27 zöller raten..


----------



## Ranzen (7. Juli 2013)

günstige 32 Zoll Full-HD-Fernseher Preisvergleich | Full-HD-Fernseher - Preise bei idealo.de

habe mal ne Seite gefunden die mein wünsche entsprechen 

möchte halt nicht nur spiele drauf zocken 

aber es giebt ja soviel da weis ich halt nicht wen ich da nehmen soll 
habe ja auch nicht die Ahnung was da so drine sein soll auf jedenfall 1920x1080p full HD


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. Juli 2013)

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber die meisten deiner verlinkten Geräte sind TVs und oben drauf nicht mal richtig gute. 
Von einem TV würde ich direkt abraten, diese haben in der Regel einen viel zu großen Inputlag, der das Spielvergnügen eklatant stören kann.
Wie groß ist denn dein Sitzabstand? Unter 1,5m wäre 32" @ FullHD sicherlich nicht ansehnlich. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle entweder einen 27" WQHD Monitor nehmen, oder zu einem FullHD 144Hz 27" Monitor greifen.
Für WQHD ist die GTX660 viel zu langsam.
Deshalb würde ich diesen Monitor absolut empfehlen:
ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dank 144hz wirken schnelle Szenen (beispielsweise in BF3) deutlich flüssiger, sobald dein System über 60FPS kommt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (7. Juli 2013)

Zunächst kommt es auf deinen Sitzabstand an.
Ich habe ja bereits gesagt, dass die Pixeldichte von 32"@FullHD durchaus kritisch werden kann.
Wieso soll der ASUS zu viel Schnickschnack haben? 99% aller Gamer kaufen sich einen 144hz Monitor wegen der flüssigeren Bewegtbildwiedergabe und nicht wegen 3d Vision.
Außerdem verwechselst du was: Der Inputlag ist die Eingabeverzögerung. Diese ist bei TVs in der Regel sehr groß.
Währrend ein Inputlag bis 10ms als absolut unbedenklich gilt, haben die besten TVs einen von 20ms, viele sogar einen in höhe von 30-40ms. 
Beim ASUS ist sowohl die Bildwiederholfrequenz top, als auch der Inputlag.
Letzten Endes hat jeder eine andere Wahrnehmung, wodurch für dich evlt. ein Inputlag von 20ms noch in Ordnung gehen kann, aber spätestens darüber merkt jeder FPS Gamer eine Verzögerung.


----------



## Ranzen (8. Juli 2013)

moin @all 


habe mir jetzt ein 32 zoll moni gekauft nicht bei der seite aber der gleiche für weniger geld  
ich kann ja wieder schreiben und feedback abgeben wen ich ihn getestet habe 


https://www.alternate.de/LG/LG+32LN5406,_LED-TV/html/product/1077012/?


----------



## vinyard (8. Juli 2013)

nimm lieber die 500 euro und hol dir ne schöne GRAkarte anstat einen tv als moni zu nutzen kenne viele die es auch getan haben und ärgern sich drüber !


----------



## Typhoon007 (8. Juli 2013)

Du schreibst immer wieder Monitor aber kaufst dann ein 32 Zoll TV. Steht sogar in der Artikelbeschreibung.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (8. Juli 2013)

vinyard schrieb:


> nimm lieber die 500 euro und hol dir ne schöne  GRAkarte anstat einen tv als moni zu nutzen kenne viele die es auch  getan haben und ärgern sich drüber !


 
Für 500€  bekommt man wirklich richtig gute Monitore, aber einen Fernseher würde  ich zum Zocken von First Person Shootern am PC nichtmal geschenkt  nehmen.




Typhoon007 schrieb:


> Du schreibst immer wieder Monitor aber kaufst dann ein 32 Zoll TV. Steht sogar in der Artikelbeschreibung.


 
Das Frage ich mich auch. Aber mehr als Ratschläge geben kann man nicht. Bei manchen TEs habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich gegen eine Wand rede. 
Aber der TE kann uns ja immernoch ein Feedback geben und wenn er zufrieden sein sollte, ist es schön für ihn, ich wär´s nicht.


----------



## Ranzen (8. Juli 2013)

Die Technik schreitet vor ran aber das Gehirn bleibt zurück
wir werden ja sehn sprach der blinde


----------



## debalz (8. Juli 2013)

aha, ok - aber bei BF3 auf dem deinem neuen TV könnte man blind werden.


----------

